# Had enough today :-(



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

Feeling fed up today, think I've got the puppy blues! What with the kids on summer holidays and the puppy (who has been great so far) the extra work is getting on top of me today. I thought I was getting there with house training but woke up to a dog, crate and and blankets covered in poo, lots of nipping and chasing and then 2 poos and a wee on my living too
rug as well as a loo roll shredded all over the house and the constant watching to see what she is chewing or pooing/weeing on. I was out today and had to rush home even though I didnt want to so I could let her out of her crate...

I'm exhausted and I've had enough of the extra work, early mornings and not much reward. She doesn't even want to snuggle, just sleeps on the floor under my feet. 

Sorry, just wanted to vent!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

yes the first while with puppy can sure bring on the puppy blues...you have a manic little biting pooping and peeing machine who is so cute that you want to hold and they want nothing but to shred and poop and pee and chase and bite.....IT WILL GET BETTER! persevere through it all, and soon on those days where life just gets a little too rough, you will have this perfect little companion who can take away so much stress just by resting their head on your lap.
It will get better. and we have all been through it.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Glad you ve vented . Like Mo says it gets easier, honest....I was bu.....shattered to start with and you end up wondering what you ve done. Don't let the toileting get you done, just try and chill and remember they not doing it on purpose and sometimes you find it's one step forwards two back for a time. Her sitting by your feet sounds v Cockapoo, she'll be following you around and sitting where ever you sit in no time. Probably easier when kids go back to school xx


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

I've had one of those days too! Puppy has been no problem but I've been putting her to bed late and then frustratingly waking up around 5am, unable to get back to sleep just wondering if there is utter carnage downstairs! And then Biscuit almost killed himself over-eating yesterday, so that made me wake up too wondering if he was OK! Two of my boys have been constantly bickering the past few days from the minute they get up and today I feel exhausted! I didn't get the puppy blues at all with Biscuit but have felt pretty shattered today! I'll be glad when they're all back at school! x


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

same here..... iv spent the last couple of days picking poo up out of conservatory, finding wee's here there and everywhere and i know its not Millie's fault....i just keep thinking it will get better. Luckily for me Millie is fab at night sleeping and no poos or wees in crate. However the accidents round the house, constant biting, chewing, attacking my ankles or one of the kids sounds very much like you. I was just outside with her about half hr ago and she literally pulling the bottom of my long dress the little bugger! She growls as shes doing it and then has a mad rush round the garden (i keep thinking shes losing it lol) but then stop and think shes a puppy having a mad moment lol. Well I hope so. 

Like you, my kids are back at school and that also gets me down as my boys (aged 14 and 9) are constantly bickering and its just never ending. My daughter (16) just stays upstairs out of the way, think she knows its the best place... roll on 3rd September when my 9year old goes back to school and we can get back into a routine.

xxxxx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Sugar you need a :hug: and Mo is right, we've all been there and it does get better. There must be something in the air today because I had a crap afternoon today myself. I am very tired and fed up of being the only person on the constant puppy watch, fed up of the kids fighting because we're not getting out the house much this week, fed up of clearing up accidents because i'm trying to do housework/cook dinner.. 

Tomorrow is another day and we'll all be ok in the end (for me the main change will start on 5th Sep..."Have a good day at school my dears".....  )


----------



## Minnie (Jun 8, 2012)

We've also had a bad couple of days... 
Merlin has never poo'd or pee'd inside so he's still brilliant on that score. 
But his biting is sending us all mad !!! We've all got scratches and bites on our arms, ankles, legs and even faces. 
Jumping up at my daughter today and his teeth have sliced through her finger. 
Doesn't matter what we do he just ignores us. 
I must admit the last couple of days has really got me down and I feel so tired with constantly trying to stop him !!!
Hoping this faze passes soon !!!
Still love him to bits though - naughty puppy


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

With you on the fed up ... We are on cockapoo 2 and she's a tiny terror that uses her teeth all the time, yips too much, is a walking poop machine and keeps weeing inside as though she's sticking her tongue out at us.

Derek's convinced Cara was never this bad..... Can't wait to have normality, no dog fits and two gorgeous dogs who will happily walk calmly, play nice and snuggle in coz I need a hug.

K xx


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

All I can say, folks - like everybody else on here - been through that stage - nearly had a nervous breakdown.... but IT GETS BETTER Hugs to all of you going through this phase, you will hardly remember it soon - honest! This is from one who went through a few weeks with a puppy hanging from my kneecap


----------



## Beth Watkins (Jun 11, 2012)

I know exactly where all of you are coming from! You have those down days where you feel like giving because you've had enough  

My pup is almost 5 months now and I have noticed she's getting so much better day by day you have the odd day when she's a devil but overall hopefully were getting there! She's teething now so loosing quite a few teeth but still trying to nip everything lol! 

From all the good advice on here it defiantly gets you through  so greatful of this forum  

Hang on in there and before you know it the naughty stages will be done with  
Best of luck  xxxxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Cor blimey and I thought women were supposed to be able to multi task

Just kidding Betty was a nightmare and could have easily throttled her at times ( if she wasn't so cute) but I'd does get better...I am counting my lucky stars that Ted has been the perfect pup!!


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

TraceyT33 said:


> Like you, my kids are back at school and that also gets me down as my boys (aged 14 and 9) are constantly bickering and its just never ending. My daughter (16) just stays upstairs out of the way, think she knows its the best place... roll on 3rd September when my 9year old goes back to school and we can get back into a routine.
> 
> xxxxx


Ah that must be it then....my boys are 14 and 9 too! .... it's all over the Xbox here........and I also have a 16 yr old son who stays out of the way! x


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi everyone. 

Sugar, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here, as I'm new, but the puppy blues are appearing here too. We've had Monty 5 days now and he's just gorgeous. Unfortunately my daughter, who's 6th birthday surprise was going to pick Mont up, has now come down with a throat and middle ear infection, my husband is off to the US for a week with work and I'm kind of thinking aaagghhhh! I know it will get better, and I'm sure I'm getting glimpses of the lovely boy Mont will be when he's a bit older. I guess it's like having kids, it can be testing beyond words but "this phase will pass" and (I hope) it'll all be worth it. Hurry up school term starting!


----------



## puppylove (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I know exactly how you feel. Got a sheltie pup two weeks ago as a companion for Beau my cockapoo and I am feeling just like you. I find alcohol helps as long as you drink it in copious amounts. LOL I am taking her out so often to the loo but she still has accidents. She is also a strong willed puppy - not chilled out like Beau. Maybe we can share stories and hopefully see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Poor Bex - it can be so difficult juggling everything and trying to keep on top of it all. What a nightmare for you. I can only hope that this diffcult time will pass soon, and that your daughter will make a quick recovery. What a shame that she got ill just when she was supposed to be having the treat of her life. Yes, it will pass, and the rewards of having this wee animal in your lives will more than compensate. She will love having Mont around before you know it. In the meantime -- just hang on in there - it is NOT easy, this first stage, but you can vent on here and we will all understand...


----------



## TraceyT33 (Jun 25, 2012)

Yes most of the time its about the PS3/xbox or the fact my 9year old goes into my eldest sons bedroom and starts to bug him which then sets things off.... roll on next week lol x


----------



## sugar (Aug 15, 2012)

beekmeep said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sugar, I hope you don't mind me jumping in here, as I'm new, but the puppy blues are appearing here too. We've had Monty 5 days now and he's just gorgeous. Unfortunately my daughter, who's 6th birthday surprise was going to pick Mont up, has now come down with a throat and middle ear infection, my husband is off to the US for a week with work and I'm kind of thinking aaagghhhh! I know it will get better, and I'm sure I'm getting glimpses of the lovely boy Mont will be when he's a bit older. I guess it's like having kids, it can be testing beyond words but "this phase will pass" and (I hope) it'll all be worth it. Hurry up school term starting!


Hi
Of course I don't mind you jumping in, I'm new too, Poppy is only 10wks. Sounds like you really have your hands full. I'm beginning to realise that most people who are funding it hard at this point are at the end of a long spell with their kids on holiday! Hopefully it will be easier when we just have our furry childeren to deal with! Good luck and I hope your daughter recovers quickly! x


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Hold on everyone, you know it does get better, I worry all the time about if I am doing the right thing to ensure Dudley turns into a well behaved adult, that in itself tires me out! (if I could just get a peep into the future and see a perfect dog I could stop all the stressing!) but things are already much better than those early puppy days - oh and I don't want the term to start (tomorrow for us), as I childmind term time and have loved being on hols!!!


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Ah but don't peep too far ahead Dawn as they sometimes have another blip at around 1 year old. 5months is the toddler tantrums and 1 year is adolescence!


----------



## KCsunshine (Apr 16, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah but don't peep too far ahead Dawn as they sometimes have another blip at around 1 year old. 5months is the toddler tantrums and 1 year is adolescence!


Ohhhh noooooooo, lol!!! 

I had a few days of puppy blues last week. But then I saw a picture of her first day and realised how much she has grown already since she came home, and know that this sadly is not going to last long at all, soon she will not be so excited at the sight of her tail, or she'll ignore the boring old toilet roll and she won't make us kill ourselves laughing at her attacking her own shadow, and she won't growl at the jumper hanging on the chair...not long now folks and we will miss all this


----------



## Loopylu (Apr 21, 2012)

5 months  god Chloe is not yet 9 weeks and her biting is driving me mad and really spoiling the experience please any words of wisdom much appreciated Lynne


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

Loopylu - you will be fine, honestly. 
I posted numerous times when Dexter was young because it can be hard. They take up a lot of your time & it can be frustrating. The first few weeks go quite quickly & before you know it, you'll realise it's been a while since you mopped poo or pee !


----------



## Kirsty (Sep 9, 2011)

Jedicrazy said:


> Ah but don't peep too far ahead Dawn as they sometimes have another blip at around 1 year old. 5months is the toddler tantrums and 1 year is adolescence!


I'm not even going there!!! It will be like Kevin & Perry combined with our little Tazmanian Devil!!


----------



## Chumphreys (Oct 1, 2011)

DB1 said:


> Hold on everyone, you know it does get better, I worry all the time about if I am doing the right thing to ensure Dudley turns into a well behaved adult, that in itself tires me out! (if I could just get a peep into the future and see a perfect dog I could stop all the stressing!) but things are already much better than those early puppy days - oh and I don't want the term to start (tomorrow for us), as I childmind term time and have loved being on hols!!!


Dawn,I know the feeling.I also childmind and although. Have missed the money,I have loved having the last 6 weeks off.I hate the morning rush (
XClare


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Been reading all of the above with a smile. Thankful I havent got any kids at home if I had i dont think I could cope. It is funny that you are waiting for term time to begin and then only the puppies to contend with, its good to know that we are all going through the same behaviour to one degree or another I have given up hope for my hall carpet although apart from once or twice when I havent read the signs he does poo outside. Its quite funny Benson going out for a walk and holding it till he can get back to my hall carpet, he does hit the pad sometimes bless him. I am starting to believe it will get better!!!! Lastly I agree this forum has been great and I am also grateful for all the advice and encouragement I have received over the lst few weeks when I have felt the need to vent (more than once). Denise (Benson's mum)


----------



## BeckyP (Mar 21, 2012)

It's lovely to have a few of them around the same age on here, and such a relief to know that we're all going through the same things. I might start a thread to get people who have older dogs perspective on what the best thing about having their cockapoo is..... it will be good to read about all the positives that are coming up once we've finished clearing up all the wee!!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Those of you who have both a puppy and young children deserve medals!! 
Honestly , my hat goes off to you. I don't have kids but soon realise how they can crank the energy levels of a puppy RIGHT UP when my friends kids have been around .
I think both Molly and I breathe a little sigh of relief when they leave .
You have so much to deal with there... And have to have eyes in the back of your head. 
I'm well impressed at how you survive


----------



## beekmeep (Jul 16, 2012)

Beckyp, you should start that thread! In the Puppyplace, so we can remind ourselves at the testing times. 
Although, to be honest, I just love seeing the pics of the more experienced members gorgeous "grown up" dogs, seeing their sweet fluffy faces make me remember when I first met a cockapoo and fell in love and had to investigate more! Mine in currently flat out on the sofa, looking gorgeous (I would post a pic but can't figure out how to do it on iPad) 

Bex and Monty


----------



## Kody&Beau (Aug 18, 2012)

It really is hardwork these first few weeks have to say all you first time pup owners feeling a bit blue is totally normal, I have just got my second poo Kody who is 10 weeks and although i knew what to expect because done it all before I think the early wake up calls of 5 am are getting to me too. Feeling quite frazzled the last couple of days. Have to say Kody is great apart from the early mornings but I'm finding my teenage boys and their constant sleepovers a bit much now four teenage boys although very well behaved can get a bit waring,I'm also finding it hard to keep Kody in a couple of rooms which I find it easier to get pups toilet trained that way because the boys are in & out from room to room so for the first time ever I too am looking forward to normality next week and get the boys back to school and finally have the house to myself again for the days. X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I am so glad I found this site also. I am just looking forward to one day that I am not inspecting, talking about, worrying about and obsessing over POO! I actually called my husband from work today to ask if the poo was formed. People could hear me.  
Jake is so good. I am lucky that he is not a bitter (not yet anyway) but the poo thing is driving me crazy. I am in the middle of changing his food and my husband says what if this food makes his poo to hard. There is no end to it


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

BeckyP said:


> It's lovely to have a few of them around the same age on here, and such a relief to know that we're all going through the same things. I might start a thread to get people who have older dogs perspective on what the best thing about having their cockapoo is..... it will be good to read about all the positives that are coming up once we've finished clearing up all the wee!!


Billy was 1 in July so is past the puppy stage now. He really began to settle about 5 months and apart from a little blip at around 9 months (adolescence?)he really is a lovely well adjusted dog now. It really is worth putting in the time and effort when they are little even though it is tough going sometimes. 
I have two girls - 11 and 8 and they have been great these hols with going on walks everyday, Billy has definately enjoyed us being around more!
Just wanted to say really that these early days pass so quickly, enjoy your puppy's and stick with your ground rules and you will soon have a lovely grown up dog to love for many years.
Getting Billy is one of the best things we have ever done as a family.
H x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

dmgalley said:


> I actually called my husband from work today to ask if the poo was formed. People could hear me.
> (


Oh Donna, PMSL :laugh:


----------

